# Natural Balance food



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think the Ultra is a performance food, which would have high protein and fat %. Sometimes that can be too much for a puppy. I like the LID foods only because you can control what meats you are giving if you have a dog that might be sensitive to a particular meat type.


----------



## Launi (Nov 27, 2010)

I wouldn't be concerned with high protein if it's quality meat protein; just feed less. For GR puppies, you just need to look for low calcium/phosphorous. 

However, NB uses lots of vegetable protein boosters (potato protein, garbanzo beans, etc.) and is actually pretty low in meat. 

The LID diets are basically a sack of potatoes with a smidge of meat (check out the ingredients). I wouldn't recommend them unless someone has an allergy dog and has tried everything else.

EDIT: I just checked and Ultra is 23% protein/13% fat; that's REALLY low . It's main ingredient is also brown rice, and not a meat source (the first ingredient is fresh chicken, which will lose moisture and drop down the ingredient list after processing).

Many brands I know that once used menadione removed it to satisfy customers. Menadione is controversial and some say the amount in pet food is too small to do anything. I just avoid it because I can do so easily.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the responses.

Launi: Yep that was what I thought after doing a bit more research on the percentage of protein and fat. 23% seems a little low. Can I ask what are you feeding right now?

My other options would be canidae beef and fish or taste of the wild.


----------



## Launi (Nov 27, 2010)

What puppy food are you currently feeding? 

It isn't necessary to switch to adult food this early; every puppy food I've seen is nutritionally complete for all life stages. All you have to do is feed a little less since puppy food is higher in calories. 

My favorites out of your selection are TOTW's Wetlands & High Prairie formulas, but they're too high in ca/ph for your Golden right now.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm feeding merrick puppy plate which has about 28% protein. It was advised by my vet to switch to adult food at 6 months. Also read through the forum and saw that most are switching to adult food at 6 months.


----------



## Launi (Nov 27, 2010)

Whoops, I missed your question before. I'm currently feeding Orijen/Evo with canned food. My Golden was on Pro Plan for most of his life when he was with his old owners. 

It would be a good idea to rotate the Beef & Fish and TOTW Sierra Mountain (lamb) into your dog's diet. But, I wouldn't dump the puppy food completely either (provides more variety and is the highest in protein/fat) right now, since your Golden still isn't full grown yet. I know lots of people who do switch to adult food pretty early, but I also know many others that never made the switch.


----------



## samchu_mammy (Jun 20, 2008)

Sam used to be on NB ultra, but he has very sensitive stomach, had loose stools. We then switched to LID, he's doing much better. As puppy, I think you should try Ultra first, mix with your current puppy food, and see how your dog reacts to it. All dogs are different, no one prefect food for all~


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

That i agree..would need to trial and error to see which food suits your dog. I think as long as the food is good for him, give him a nice coat, no allergy etc. that would be considered a good food for him. =)


----------

